# i officially am not fucking with 50 cent



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1495904/0...?headlines=true

50 used to be cool but im sorry you aint fuckin with jadakiss and i cant wait till jada coem out as i know he will with a mixtape diss track that will eat 50 ass up








50 u can hate on ja but not d.block!!!!!!

expect styles p, sheek and j-hood to rip him a new one rocafella and beanie siegal still recovering from they tongue lashing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jadakiss is a talentless fat waste, who wishes he could rhyme.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

All this rapper - hip-hop doooy, 50 cent chicken sh*t gets on my nerves, these guys are lacking something either bodily are intellectually.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

racist sob probly... ^

_
edit:_ and youre lacking good grammar/spelling... 


> All this rapper - hip-hop doooy, 50 cent chicken sh*t gets on my nerves, these guys are lacking something either bodily are intellectually.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> racist sob probly... ^
> 
> _
> edit:_ and youre lacking good grammar/spelling...
> [snapback]847566[/snapback]​












And your lacking spelling skills, you see probly is spelt probably. Anyways, in other words your certain I'm racist huh? You don't know anything about me and yet you spout out the racist bullshit card. Let me guess your some punkass white boy who gets into the soap opera of rap. See I listen to certain rap but it doesn't become my reality nor do I care if any rapper bashed another.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I highly suggest that ALL THREE of you go back to third grade and learn what contractions are.

On topic, the fact that you care about rappers "dissing" their "homies" means that you have no profound enjoyment of the music; just the drama behind it. If you want pop culture, go listen to Hilary Duff while you're at it. Word.

Listen to Dream Theater, Pink Floyd or something like that; it's 1.2 billion times better.

Pac


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> I highly suggest that ALL THREE of you go back to third grade and learn what contractions are.
> [snapback]847577[/snapback]​


Totally "awesome" contraction bash, your the f*cking bomb. Your internet penis probably just enlarged.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> I highly suggest that ALL THREE of you go back to third grade and learn what contractions are.
> 
> On topic, the fact that you care about rappers "dissing" their "homies" means that you have no profound enjoyment of the music; just the drama behind it. If you want pop culture, go listen to Hilary Duff while you're at it. Word.
> 
> ...


Shut up. Please, you sound like a total ass. There are people who listen to hip hop for the lyrics and deeper meaning rather than fitting in. And your weak attempt to make us sound stupid with your lame sarcasm didn't work either.


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

they both suck

BIG TYMERS, this is how we do it, starts the car man lets do this.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

jada is wack, he cant even grow a mustashe


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

why did i even ask on this site yall aint hip hop fans and no nothing about it for the most part so its my fault ill go to vibe and mtv and rant with fellow hip hop lovers


----------



## dave2134 (Jan 16, 2005)

thoroughbred said:


> why did i even ask on this site yall aint hip hop fans and no nothing about it for the most part so its my fault ill go to vibe and mtv and rant with fellow hip hop lovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't be alarmed, just bc dees fools dont show love for our peeps dont meen nuthan!! They doNT UNderstand yo, its whak!1 nga!


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

User said:


> And your lacking spelling skills, you see probly is spelt probably. Anyways, in other words your certain I'm racist huh? You don't know anything about me and yet you spout out the racist bullshit card. Let me guess your some punkass white boy who gets into the soap opera of rap. See I listen to certain rap but it doesn't become my reality nor do I care if any rapper bashed another.
> [snapback]847575[/snapback]​


what does being white have anything to do with this. i dont care what color your skin is - i can tell youre trash from a mile away so you need to just crawl back into your hole and keep jerking off to aquariums...


----------



## dave2134 (Jan 16, 2005)

jonscilz said:


> what does being white have anything to do with this. i dont care what color your skin is - i can tell youre trash from a mile away so you need to just crawl back into your hole and keep jerking off to aquariums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think from the tone of that post, you are clearly whit... am I right? why is it that you hate nigs?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

erm...i was a hip hop fan until 90% of it turned ghey.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

hold up... who said anything about hating black people? do you know where i come from dave? philly born and raised and live in AC, NJ. i got more black friends than i do white if that means anything. and for the record the only person im bashing is user so relax please.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> hold up... who said anything about hating black people? do you know where i come from dave? philly born and raised and live in AC, NJ. i got more black friends than i do white if that means anything. and for the record the only person im bashing is user so relax please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, Dave2134 is just the latest spammer with no life :nod:


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

haha i figured as much i was more or less clearing things up for everybody else.. heh









_edit:_ JD ... did you get that one wood sculpture from petsmart in the one pic in your gallery? im looking for something like that and i saw one the other day when i was there and i was shocked at how cheap it was! something like 15 bucks i think... crazy because you know a lfs would sell the same thing for 40+...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> what does being white have anything to do with this. i dont care what color your skin is - i can tell youre trash from a mile away so you need to just crawl back into your hole and keep jerking off to aquariums...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did the word 'racist' have to do with my first comment? Nothing. You jumped to conclusions based on your love for your 'homies drama' which I don't give a sh*t about.

I don't live an hole, but a house that I'm pretty proud of, that I really worked and still work my ass off for. As for the the jerking off comment, that took alot of brain power.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

dork...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

dave2134 said:


> I think from the tone of that post, you are clearly whit... am I right? why is it that you hate nigs?
> [snapback]847680[/snapback]​


WTF are you talking about dude? He never said that, and *I* didn't either. WTF is up with this thread, good God.



jonscilz said:


> dork...












Maybe I am.


----------



## dave2134 (Jan 16, 2005)

JD_MAN said:


> Don't worry about it, Dave2134 is just the latest spammer with no life :nod:
> [snapback]847687[/snapback]​


why are u hating on me homie? Don't make me pull out my bike and ride all over your ass!


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

User said:


> WTF are you talking about dude? He never said that, and *I* didn't either. WTF is up with this thread, good God.


i dunno either but ive had enough hostility for tonight im out...









_edit:_ and dave is just too weird...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

50 is gonna get shot along with all these other punk asses.

keith elam is gonna take hold again jus like he did in the old days, just like he foretold. watch and see.









-gifted unlimited.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

jonscilz said:


> i dunno either but ive had enough hostility for tonight im out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, if you're going to hang out around here you need hostility - I got slaughtered my first mouth here. Contact elTwitcho for training, he taught me alot.









As for the topic since its going over the cliff, who everyones favorite rapper?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

although i doo like some of 50s beats and some ohter peeps, if you trace them back who makes em? - dr. dre. and who was dr. dres influence back in the day, - primo. and primo is the master and makes elams tracks. nothin but bizz.

watch, its the supreme exalted.


----------



## dave2134 (Jan 16, 2005)

ATTN: IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GET RICH SOON A-LA 50cent: follow these steps!!!one


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

i definately agree with bambino... most of these guys are just fronts for the producers... when it comes to it these days dre, eminem, farrell, rodney jerkins, etc are the guys behind the good music that comes out in hip hop/r&b lately - not the artists we all see so much of who just are there to keep everything dynamic and interesting...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

dave2134 said:


> ATTN: IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GET RICH SOON A-LA 50cent: follow these steps!!!one
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Anyways only two, Dre and Eminem.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

u telling me i dont know sh*t about hip hop? wow...ne ways...jada will smash on fitty and his career will be over


----------



## dave2134 (Jan 16, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> u telling me i dont know sh*t about hip hop? wow...ne ways...jada will smash on fitty and his career will be over
> [snapback]847782[/snapback]​


I don't know about Jay Z thogugh...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

huge surprise - 50cent will diss anyone associated with Murder Inc, of course


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dave2134 said:


> ATTN: IF YOU GUYS WANT TO GET RICH SOON A-LA 50cent: follow these steps!!!one
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam thats the funniest sh*t i have ever seen


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

LunaSick said:


> jada is wack, he cant even grow a mustashe
> [snapback]847606[/snapback]​











I don really listen to 50 cent alot, Hes too...I dont know, just too ''pop''
I listen to it on my iPod, But jadakiss, I Like him. I think he's gunna fucc 50 cents
this up!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

no wonder he got shot in his face :laugh: if you ask me thier all a bunch of fake pussyfaggots who just love to run thier mouth, in one hand your gonna tell me your a gangster, but in the other your gonna put on record how many people you've killed and drugs you've sold...who the f*ck would do business with a loud mouth rap artist. to this day i like only dmx and a little mob deep. 50 cent needs to be shot inthe face part two and jada kiss needs to find a f*cking tread mill, although that holiday guy is nice, i like that "this is d-block, mighty mighty d block" play it all the time when i lift.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i wish i could post the vid i have from when he played in england and was hit with bottles, chairs and boo'd off stage


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ill listen to 50 over Jadakiss anyday...but Im not really a huge 50 cent fan. I just really hated Jadakiss' "Why" song









Eminem is still my favorite alongside Dre.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

that pic made me laugh for a good 10 minutes...


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

its all about







, everyone wants to stack bread. why not do it together?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i officially don't care.


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Personally, I like G-unit. Lloyd banks is nice so is Tony yayo. Now they got Game in there too. Not feeling Young buck, but that's a pretty sick line up with fifty. And they got Dre and em in the back. I've been listening to jada for a long time and he is one of my favorite mc's. D-block is definately gonna hold it down, But this should be a good battle as far as I'm concerned. Anytime you get some heavyweights in there ready to battle, it's good for hip hop. Always has been. Especially when it's personal. This should be a good one......I'd love to see Jada get the credit he deserves as one of the best in the game.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow...g unit is gay...eminem is the worst rapper i ever heard in my life and has the worst cd i ever heard in my life...just lose it is also the gayest song i ever heard in my life...and dre has a ghost writer...shady aftermath is gay...game is whack...50 is whack...lloyd banks is coo...young buck is sick...thats it


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wow...g unit is gay...eminem is the worst rapper i ever heard in my life and has the worst cd i ever heard in my life...just lose it is also the gayest song i ever heard in my life...and dre has a ghost writer...shady aftermath is gay...game is whack...50 is whack...lloyd banks is coo...young buck is sick...thats it
> [snapback]848520[/snapback]​


I dont know man, Eminem iisnt the worst rapper ive heard in my life.
in Fact, hes one of the best. He says raps about different sh*t. He doesnt talk all that Bling Bling sh*t and Im a a gangster. Hes a Different rapper from all these other people.
Problem is hes white, alotta people cant look past his skin color.
He f*cking Murdered Benzino.Can-I-Pus and JD
young Buck is Tight. Didnt really like Lloyd Banks.
Overall, 50 Cent says G-g-g-g-Unit too f*cking much for me.

But Besides, we know 2Pac was the Best :nod:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thats cuz hes racist...hes a hypocritical idiot...just lose it just kills all the street cred he has...and the encore bullshit...his old days he was sick...but now hes just trying to plz the white america


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and no...i cannot say eminem won because canibus is my favorite rapper...lol i still think he beat ll


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> thats cuz hes racist...hes a hypocritical idiot...just lose it just kills all the street cred he has...and the encore bullshit...his old days he was sick...but now hes just trying to plz the white america
> [snapback]848527[/snapback]​


eh...Racist cause he said some sh*t back when he was 15-16?
YET, when someone black says f*ck white people or *******, its not racist, but if someone comments about there race, especially a white person, its Racist as sh*t.
Personally, thats bullshit. They need to get over it, move along.
But i will agree with you Fizzle my Nizzle, That Encore was weak. 
Had some good cuts, but not enough.
Rain man was funny. Like Toy soldiers was great.



K fizzly said:


> and no...i cannot say eminem won because *canibus is my favorite rapper*...lol i still think he beat ll
> [snapback]848528[/snapback]​

























f*cking LL Cool J KILLED HIM *K-I-L-L-E-D H-I-M*


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't really listen to much eminem but the white thing is bullshit. There are more and more talented white mc's coming out that have plenty of street cred. Necro, Ill bill, El-p all from BK New York. Also aesop and Mars ill are pretty nice....Just to name a few.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

User said:


> Totally "awesome" contraction bash, your the f*cking bomb. Your internet penis probably just enlarged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it did actually! You also forgot yet another contraction in the quoted statement above.... YOU'RE supposed to learn from YOU'RE mistakes... I guess YOU'RE just a f*cking retard.



Some Feeble Minded Dipshit said:


> Shut up. Please, you sound like a total ass. There are people who listen to hip hop for the lyrics and deeper meaning rather than fitting in. And your weak attempt to make us sound stupid with your lame sarcasm didn't work either.


The vast majority of POPULAR hip hop doesn't mean ANYTHING. If you think 50 Cent and Jada have a clear understanding of their surroundings; you're completely dillusional. Popular hip hop is for 13 year old little hoochie girls that like to ride their crotches up against some guys leg. You want meaning? Listen to the Doors, Pink Floyd or something in that nature. You also forgot about the contraction like your friend there.

Pac


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree with you on the popular hip hop pac. It's for teenie boppers and wannabes.
But the doors and pink floyd is meaningful? Believe me I listened to them when I was a kid and still do from time to time, but only when I'm stoned out of my mind. That's what that music is essentially for. Am I wrong?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

like toy soldiers was a p*ssy ass song...em is a p*ssy for even making that song


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> I think it did actually! You also forgot yet another contraction in the quoted statement above.... YOU'RE supposed to learn from YOU'RE mistakes... I guess YOU'RE just a f*cking retard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but why go into a hiphop thread down hiphop then run your mouth about the doors,pink floyd ect.., sure i like pink floyd, doors, led zepp but even im not that big of a prick.

btw regardless of how much weight you think your opinion holds, a mulitrillion dollar industry is not the trail of a meaningless art.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> I think it did actually! You also forgot yet another contraction in the quoted statement above.... YOU'RE supposed to learn from YOU'RE mistakes... I guess YOU'RE just a f*cking retard.
> [snapback]848560[/snapback]​


Do you honestly believe I give a sh*t about not, has, am is contractions? Go ahead and argue over shorten forms of words if thats all you got.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> like toy soldiers was a p*ssy ass song...em is a p*ssy for even making that song
> [snapback]848576[/snapback]​


Wow, You didnt like it My Nizzle?
Beat was cool, the lyrics were good. I thought it was a Good song.

Off Topic, Pink floyd was cool, so was Led Zepp. The Doors...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Some Feeble Minded Dipshit said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up. Please, you sound like a total ass. There are people who listen to hip hop for the lyrics and deeper meaning rather than fitting in. And your weak attempt to make us sound stupid with your lame sarcasm didn't work either.
> ...


Where and when did I say I thought 50 cent and Jadakiss have a clear understanding of their surroundings?

And what contraction did I forget? Sorry if my grammar isn't as impeccable as yours, you fuckin nerd. I apologize for having a life and not worrying about how well I can type on the internet on a FISH FORUM.

I pick on kids like you at school everyday.

And I do listen to The Doors, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd(only if I'm high). However, I also listen to hip hop as well because the genre fits into my tastes. I'm not some asshole on the internet pushing his views and tastes onto people.

Go play your RPGs you f*cking loser.

BTW I hope you had fun getting torn up by a 15 year old.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> The vast majority of POPULAR hip hop doesn't mean ANYTHING. If you think 50 Cent and Jada have a clear understanding of their surroundings; you're completely dillusional. Popular hip hop is for 13 year old little hoochie girls that like to ride their crotches up against some guys leg. You want meaning? Listen to the Doors, Pink Floyd or something in that nature. You also forgot about the contraction like your friend there.
> 
> Pac
> [snapback]848560[/snapback]​


Where and when did I say I thought 50 cent and Jadakiss have a clear understanding of their surroundings?

And what contraction did I forget? Sorry if my grammar isn't as impeccable as yours, you fuckin nerd. I apologize for having a life and not worrying about how well I can type on the internet on a FISH FORUM.

I pick on kids like you at school everyday.

And I do listen to The Doors, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd(only if I'm high). However, I also listen to hip hop as well because the genre fits into my tastes. I'm not some asshole on the internet pushing his views and tastes onto people.

Go play your RPGs you f*cking loser.

BTW I hope you had fun getting torn up by a 15 year old.








[snapback]848591[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ i love u kevin


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> The vast majority of POPULAR hip hop doesn't mean ANYTHING. If you think 50 Cent and Jada have a clear understanding of their surroundings; you're completely dillusional. Popular hip hop is for 13 year old little hoochie girls that like to ride their crotches up against some guys leg. You want meaning? Listen to the Doors, Pink Floyd or something in that nature. You also forgot about the contraction like your friend there.
> 
> Pac
> [snapback]848560[/snapback]​


Where and when did I say I thought 50 cent and Jadakiss have a clear understanding of their surroundings?

And what contraction did I forget? Sorry if my grammar isn't as *impeccable* as yours, you fuckin nerd. I apologize for having a life and not worrying about how well I can type on the internet on a FISH FORUM.

*I pick on kids like you at school everyday. *

And I do listen to The Doors, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd(only if I'm high). However, I also listen to hip hop as well because the genre fits into my tastes. I'm not some asshole on the internet pushing his views and tastes onto people.

Go play your RPGs you f*cking loser.

BTW I hope you had fun getting torn up by a 15 year old.








[snapback]848591[/snapback]​[/quote]






















I learned a New Word.
Thanks CK59


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ^ i love u kevin
> [snapback]848596[/snapback]​


You love everyone you Fruitwhore :laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

listen u el salvadorian maggot burrito eating son of juan brujo...ur DONE

p.s. i love u to


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> you're completely dillusional.[snapback]848560[/snapback]​


It's "*delusional*" , assbag.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

> Where and when did I say I thought 50 cent and Jadakiss have a clear understanding of their surroundings?


Where? Why, right HERE!



Mr. f*cking Half Wit said:


> There are people who listen to hip hop for the lyrics and deeper meaning rather than fitting in.


In order to be deep or meaningful, as you put it, an understanding of the world would definitely be necessary. "Gang bangin'", "Pimpin' Hoes" and smoking dope certainly isn't all that deep to me. Maybe picking on Ja Rule is deep? Saying that many men want him dead? Is that deep?









Stop contradicting yourself and enlighten me with regards to the deep lyrics of hip hop....



> Do you honestly believe I give a sh*t about not, has, am is contractions? Go ahead and argue over shorten forms of words if thats all you got


Is that f*cking english? Are you f*cking joking me? I can sh*t things that can write more coherently than you.



> I agree with you on the popular hip hop pac. It's for teenie boppers and wannabes.
> But the doors and pink floyd is meaningful? Believe me I listened to them when I was a kid and still do from time to time, but only when I'm stoned out of my mind. That's what that music is essentially for. Am I wrong?


I'm not limiting meaningful lyrics to just the Doors or Floyd, however they are some of my personal favorites.



> yeah but why go into a hiphop thread down hiphop then run your mouth about the doors,pink floyd ect.., sure i like pink floyd, doors, led zepp but even im not that big of a prick.


If you read the thread, I simply stated my opinion while poking at a few people that were nailing each other on grammar, while they themselves couldn't spell. That's about it. If you think I'm a prick for speaking out and defending myself; then so be it baby.



> btw regardless of how much weight you think your opinion holds, a mulitrillion dollar industry is not the trail of a meaningless art.


It just goes to show you how important the "tween" demographic is. (10-12 years of age) These are the people buying these albums along with Britney Spears and Hilary Duff albums... Something to be proud of people...



> And what contraction did I forget? Sorry if my grammar isn't as impeccable as yours, you fuckin nerd. I apologize for having a life and not worrying about how well I can type on the internet on a FISH FORUM.


I accept your apology.



> I pick on kids like you at school everyday.


I doubt it.



> And I do listen to The Doors, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd(only if I'm high). However, I also listen to hip hop as well because the genre fits into my tastes. I'm not some asshole on the internet pushing his views and tastes onto people.


You made a statement that your music was deep. I'm now calling you out on it. Prove to me that Hip Hop is deep. It's really that simple.



> Go play your RPGs you f*cking loser.


Go do a f*cking drive by, you f*cking finger banging poser.



> BTW I hope you had fun getting torn up by a 15 year old.


Show me where you supposedly tore me up Mr. bi-product of some oriental hand job.

Pac


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I refuse to read that unless you do the proper quoting.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Is that f*cking english? Are you f*cking joking me? I can sh*t things that can write more coherently than you.


First, learn to f*cking quote statements, it isn't hard f*cking retard. And no I'm not jesting you why would I? And exactly what things do you sh*t? You only sh*t well sh*t, and if your sh*t can write more coherent than me post some pics.


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

roffles you're a knob PacmanXSA


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I refuse to read that unless you do the proper quoting.
> [snapback]848610[/snapback]​










dam ck if u ever run for president i would vote for ya


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> It's "*delusional*" , assbag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best post of the whole damn thread.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

you want deep? go buy a dmx cd, his albums goes into extreme detail of his constant struggles with god and his demons, basicaly life on lifes terms, kind of reminds me of dante's inferno

..or 2pac who you can clearly feel his trials through his lyrics, mobb deep, biggie smalls<unfucking believably deep and talented, eminems old sh*t, mos def, big pun kocky but very talented, old school jay z,old school wutang, odb's brooklyn zoo album, old loc's, raekwon the purpe tape, ghostfaces iron man, old school epmd, eric b and rakin i can go on and on, me personaly i like anything hardcore with meaningful, not too much of a diffrence between pantera and mobb deep you can bang your head to both, just diffrent styles..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i could care less if the lyrics are deep and have any meaning or not


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

roffles..barry white never gonna give you up..classic :nod:


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

> i could care less if the lyrics are deep and have any meaning or not


 roffles bugger off then


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

roffles said:


> roffles bugger off then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i could care less if the lyrics are deep and have any meaning or not
> [snapback]848649[/snapback]​


so whats your point, you hate rap?? sorry to hear that, but wrong thread


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

roffles said:


> roffles bugger off then
> 
> 
> 
> ...










im gonna throw mouldy cheese at you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> I think it did actually! You also forgot yet another contraction in the quoted statement above.... YOU'RE supposed to learn from *YOU'RE* mistakes... I guess YOU'RE just a f*cking retard.
> 
> Pac
> [snapback]848560[/snapback]​


Learn from *you are* mistakes? Apparently, you need to go back to school before you can start correcting others!



crazyklown89 said:


> I refuse to read that unless you do the proper quoting.
> [snapback]848610[/snapback]​


He quoted right, it's just the board pretty much told him to go f*ck off with all his damn quoting.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol, wow I didn't think everyone disliked this guy as much as I did.


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

we're with you "bruva" POWER TO THE PEOPLE!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Liquid said:


> so whats your point, you hate rap?? sorry to hear that, but wrong thread
> [snapback]848655[/snapback]​


i like nwa


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ill listen to 50 over Jadakiss anyday...but Im not really a huge 50 cent fan. I just really hated Jadakiss' "Why" song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u have no idea about hip hop that song was thought provokign and just hot , jada has grown up alot and his albums show plenty of gorwth not the same ole ill shoot u and i f*ck bitches 50 aint as hot as he was b4 he blew up his early sh*t was much hotter the mixtape underground sh*t ppl like 50 cause he got nice hooks


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wow...g unit is gay...eminem is the worst rapper i ever heard in my life and has the worst cd i ever heard in my life...just lose it is also the gayest song i ever heard in my life...and dre has a ghost writer...shady aftermath is gay...game is whack...50 is whack...lloyd banks is coo...young buck is sick...thats it
> [snapback]848520[/snapback]​


ok i was with you till you said em is wack his latest album couldve been better but hsi lyrical skills is off the charts whether he white or black and the funny thing is your boy in the avatr nas likes em and vice versa matter of fact nas last album em gave nas a few tracks


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i like nwa
> [snapback]848665[/snapback]​










cant stand them, now they i never understood, but i like more of the east coast rappers


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> you want deep? go buy a dmx cd, his albums goes into extreme detail of his constant struggles with god and his demons, basicaly life on lifes terms, kind of reminds me of dante's inferno
> 
> ..or 2pac who you can clearly feel his trials through his lyrics, mobb deep, biggie smalls<unfucking believably deep and talented, eminems old sh*t, mos def, big pun kocky but very talented, old school jay z,old school wutang, odb's brooklyn zoo album, old loc's, raekwon the purpe tape, ghostfaces iron man, old school epmd, eric b and rakin i can go on and on, me personaly i like anything hardcore with meaningful, not too much of a diffrence between pantera and mobb deep you can bang your head to both, just diffrent styles..
> [snapback]848648[/snapback]​


\im with you on this one if big pun never died he would be 1 of the hottest his delivery and use of the language was just sickening









on a side note kool g rap was the sh*t


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i like nwa
> [snapback]848665[/snapback]​











The creators of Gangsta Rap...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> \im with you on this one if big pun never died he would be 1 of the hottest his delivery and use of the language was just sickening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-big pun...little didily did kfizzil know his cheek was about to get raped by some nizzley in little italy..:laugh: i always seem to f*ck that verse up


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Liquid said:


> -big pun...little didily did kfizzil know his cheek was about to get raped by some nizzley in little italy..:laugh: i always seem to f*ck that verse up
> [snapback]848693[/snapback]​


lmao you aint lyin


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Well it seems that I made a couple of spelling errors... Awww... Too bad I didn't spark that contraversy in the first place... Everyone just likes to pin things on me because I'm vocal... Oh well









As far as the quoting goes, my dear Ms. Natts pointed it out correctly; the board doesn't allow massive quoting for some unknown reason. If you read the code, it's done right.



> roffles you're a knob PacmanXSA


And you're a door roffles! Makes us a good pair baby











> you want deep? go buy a dmx cd, his albums goes into extreme detail of his constant struggles with god and his demons, basicaly life on lifes terms, kind of reminds me of dante's inferno
> 
> ..or 2pac who you can clearly feel his trials through his lyrics, mobb deep, biggie smalls<unfucking believably deep and talented, eminems old sh*t, mos def, big pun kocky but very talented, old school jay z,old school wutang, odb's brooklyn zoo album, old loc's, raekwon the purpe tape, ghostfaces iron man, old school epmd, eric b and rakin i can go on and on, me personaly i like anything hardcore with meaningful, not too much of a diffrence between pantera and mobb deep you can bang your head to both, just diffrent styles..


Rambling off albums really doesn't justify them being "deep". I have to admit that some of the 2pac stuff I have heard is OK, but it really isn't all that "deep". God Bless The Dead is a pretty decent track seeing as Stretch was killed execution style one year after 2pac. But you see, that is just drama behind the scenes... This is why you people like this type of music for the most part.



> He quoted right, it's just the board pretty much told him to go f*ck off with all his damn quoting.


I love you honey











> Lol, wow I didn't think everyone disliked this guy as much as I did.


Awwwwwww................

Pac


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> 50 cent needs to be shot inthe face part two










yeah he does i think if somebody paid me some figures i might be up to it... - i think i might even enjoy it.



> eminem is the worst rapper i ever heard in my life and has the worst cd i ever heard in my life...just lose it is also the gayest song i ever heard in my life...


- kfizlly, FINALLY we agree on one thing, BUT i think all his beats and music even his voice is so sh-ty assed. i freaking cannot stand him. any tracks i played in my deck that had his gay ass featured on it, - i would take out and bust the cd because he sounds soooo weak. and yeah id say it to his face. i know im on a cpu forum but honestly , yeah id say it to his face. hes only human. F-CK eminem. his music is a far cry from hip-hop... try sh-t-hop.



> and dre has a ghost writer...


i dont really like the stuff he didnt make himself. - i like his old stuff when he was down with primo up untill the last cronic album (and a few odd and ins he did)



> shady aftermath is gay...


yeah GAY. f-ckin capitalizing and selling out... - the worst thing for hip hop cuz it is putting a stain on it because of this trash.



> game is whack...


probly



> 50 is whack...


some is ok, some but it gets annoying with hearing all the same crap over and over, wow he got shot in the cheek, - so he claims hes a god or something... - so i wonder what he thinks of the refugees who get legs blown off and live through that. -im getting fed up with this crap from 50 -what a spook.



> lloyd banks is coo...


hes ok some of his stuf is pretty lame though but hes new so i guess that comes with being a green horn.



> young buck is sick...thats it


he is ok, his ski mask picture on his album is f-kin great! a cool guy but then again hes 50s puppet so what can you do.



> He quoted right, it's just the board pretty much told him to go f*ck off with all his damn quoting.












pac was ok not really the best, i didnt really like his voice but some of his tracks are classics. - i just dont understand how he keeps making hits and comming out with new relevant sh-t.- WTF









yeah my 11 cents.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> :laugh: yeah he does i think if somebody paid me some figures i might be up to it... - i think i might even enjoy it.
> - kfizlly, FINALLY we agree on one thing, BUT i think all his beats and music even his voice is so sh-ty assed. i freaking cannot stand him. any tracks i played in my deck that had his gay ass featured on it, - i would take out and bust the cd because he sounds soooo weak. and yeah id say it to his face. i know im on a cpu forum but honestly , yeah id say it to his face. hes only human. F-CK eminem. his music is a far cry from hip-hop... try sh-t-hop.
> i dont really like the stuff he didnt make himself. - i like his old stuff when he was down with primo up untill the last cronic album (and a few odd and ins he did)
> yeah GAY. f-ckin capitalizing and selling out... - the worst thing for hip hop cuz it is putting a stain on it because of this trash.
> ...


yeah and you know real hip hop ok buttercup hows the underground music in oregon? lol im from ny where it all started opinions is cool , but for you tom say em is wack is just stupid, he may not be your cup of tea but lyrically dude is nice period, and when other rappers that are credible and know what hip hop is all about give him props (NAS, JAYZ, KOOL G RAP) ILL LISTEN TO THEM B4 YOU. just cause your not a fan of someone doesnt mean you cant appreciate their skill, i wa snever a big jay z fan but you have to give a dude props when he says some slick sh*t simple as that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jesus... *shakes head at wannabe thugs*


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> jesus... *shakes head at wannabe thugs*
> [snapback]848973[/snapback]​


JESUS *SHAKES HEAD AT CROSSDRESSING GUY WHO LIKES HIS GIRL TO RIP HIM TO SHREDS WHILE SHE PENETRATES HIM WITH HER STRAP ON*


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> JESUS *SHAKES HEAD AT CROSSDRESSING GUY WHO LIKES HIS GIRL TO RIP HIM TO SHREDS WHILE SHE PENETRATES HIM WITH HER STRAP ON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda like that.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i kinda like that.
> [snapback]848983[/snapback]​


YOUR 1 OF A KIND


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> JESUS *SHAKES HEAD AT CROSSDRESSING GUY WHO LIKES HIS GIRL TO RIP HIM TO SHREDS WHILE SHE PENETRATES HIM WITH HER STRAP ON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

> JESUS *SHAKES HEAD AT CROSSDRESSING GUY WHO LIKES HIS GIRL TO RIP HIM TO SHREDS WHILE SHE PENETRATES HIM WITH HER STRAP ON*


PAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH,


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> but you have to give a dude props when he says some slick sh*t simple as that





> (NAS, JAYZ, KOOL G RAP) ILL LISTEN TO THEM B4 YOU.


- Actually bro, i dont have to give sh*t to people who i dislike. -REGAURDLESS OF HOW GOOD OTHER MEN MIGHT SAY THEY ARE. they are still human, and i dont have to listen to bullsh-t that some people with money try and put in my head. i head some low budget joints way doper than any of eminems tracks. f-ck em. and f-ck his creditors. yeah id say it to his face again.

any one know who keith elam is without searching him up on the net, is the underground's finest supporters. if you gotta look em up. hang it up your done. _simple as that_.

"never dying always living"

and whats with these A&R **** claming to be gangster hoods wearing daper 3 peice? WTF? since when was that part of their back ground.









F-CKIN LAMO!






























RAP IS REDICULOUS 95% OF THE TIME.








only genre being made nowdays is fake hop.

- my 12 cents.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> RAP IS REDICULOUS 95% OF THE TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That is true.
After 96' thats it, it went downhill, with a few good groups/singers


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> After 96' thats it, it went downhill, with a few good groups/singers


see thouroughbred gordeez knows exactly wtf im talking about.
good for you gordeez its like we are the last of our dying breed, so always carry that torch through the darkness.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Jada is better than 50, gonna eat his ass up, he has more lyrics.
"The Ripper Strikes Back" - L.L. Cool J that was a classic. The best known battle rapper i have ever heard is M.C. Juice, that guy is sick, he remains unsigned, if you never heard of him look him up. Sick skillz.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Rambling off albums really doesn't justify them being "deep". I have to admit that some of the 2pac stuff I have heard is OK, but it really isn't all that "deep". God Bless The Dead is a pretty decent track seeing as Stretch was killed execution style one year after 2pac. But you see, that is just drama behind the scenes... This is why you people like this type of music for the most part.
> 
> Pac
> [snapback]848802[/snapback]​


thats why i said go pick up a cd, what do you want me to paste lyrics? your out of your mind, do your own research if your truley not just judgeing a whole generation, your gonna tell me dmx,biggie,erik b and rakim, big pun, raekwon ect is not deep and for teenie boppers







?? then im gonna tell you, you've never listened to thier albums and people like you?? who are people like me, the more you post the more you show your ignorance which leaves me to believe im not dealing with a logical person.. its a matter of taste but don't down the whole industry just because of your general distaste for rap or the culture, go make a thread "i hate all hip hop" and i'll be sure to stay out of your thread. you've listened to a 2pac album and say hip hop is all about drama which turns you off but then you say you love the doors ect which were basically influenced and inspired by drugs. again your opinion only makes sence to you

music is music, i like all diffrent types, when i work out i ussually play rap or heavy metal, when i relax i'll throw on some classical, piano or sinatra..at work i listen to led zep, pink floyd some of the older sh*t. it seems to me you have a problem with a generation you fear so in return you degrade thier music, what happened to respect or just shutting the f*ck up and keeping your self rightious opinion to your self, no where in this thread do i see "do you think rap is meaningless? please explain"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Liquid....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> yeah and you know real hip hop ok buttercup hows the underground music in oregon? lol im from ny where it all started opinions is cool , but for you tom say em is wack is just stupid, he may not be your cup of tea but lyrically dude is nice period, and when other rappers that are credible and know what hip hop is all about give him props (NAS, JAYZ, KOOL G RAP) ILL LISTEN TO THEM B4 YOU. just cause your not a fan of someone doesnt mean you cant appreciate their skill, i wa snever a big jay z fan but you have to give a dude props when he says some slick sh*t simple as that
> [snapback]848957[/snapback]​


i said i think that.. em has talent...but all he does is make stupid ass songs like just lose it...and most of his songs on his cd are l ike that...what he did on that track with tupac...one day at a time shows how sick he is...but until he makes a cd with some serious songs im not gonna listen to him


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> - Actually bro, i dont have to give sh*t to people who i dislike. -REGAURDLESS OF HOW GOOD OTHER MEN MIGHT SAY THEY ARE. they are still human, and i dont have to listen to bullsh-t that some people with money try and put in my head. i head some low budget joints way doper than any of eminems tracks. f-ck em. and f-ck his creditors. yeah id say it to his face again.
> 
> any one know who keith elam is without searching him up on the net, is the underground's finest supporters. if you gotta look em up. hang it up your done. _simple as that_.
> 
> ...


why do u keep saying u'd say f*ck him to his face? so what id say f*ck you to any man and lets be real em is 5' nothing and abuck nothing that aint saying nothing and a dude wearing a suit doesnt mean hes not hard , pac wore suits , its about changing, i can wear sweats and t shirt or suit doesnt change who i am jay z said it best

"and i dont wear jerseys/ im 30 plus/ give me a nice pair of jeans/#REMOVED# button ups" you can have it both ways all i care is when you open your mouth fire comes out


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> when you open your mouth fire comes out


cool. sounds tight.

anyways i just think its changing and they are trying to call the change hip hop, -and its not. - they are retarted.


----------

